# drawdown



## Luis Alberto

En un documento sobre perforación de pozos de petróleo, una de las referencias bibliográficas que me citan es: 

_Drawdown Guidelines for Sand Control Completions

_No encuentro una traducción que me parezca adecuada para _drawdown_. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias

Luis Alberto


----------



## transparente

*drawdown:*



Te puede servir esto? de WR dictionary

*drawdown*:

drawdownnf*bajada del nivel de agua*
drawdownnf*reducción*.


----------



## Luis Alberto

Fueron los que encontré también, pero no me lucieron adecuados. Recuerdemos que se trata de un pozo de petróleo.
LAU


----------



## Luis Alberto

Recordemos!


----------



## transparente

(No se nada de pozos de petróleo) 
Pero...cuando perforan, hasta llegar al oro negro, encuentran capas de tierras, de agua?, de arena?...


----------



## Luis Alberto

¡tierra, arena, agua, gas y, si tienen suerte, petróleo!


----------



## robertov

Yo no te puedo ayudar, pero si buscas en Google por *drawdown sand oil* encuentras un documento con traducciones (no se si es serio). Lo siento pero no te puedo mandar el URL.


----------



## meirk

YO LO TRADUCIRÍA COMO IRRIGACIONES
Suerte


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Pues yo tengo:

_xxx drilled at M1 time, 1,000 psi drawn down._
A falta de algo mejor lo voy a traducir así: xxx (nombre del pozo) perforado en tiempo M1, reducción de 1.000 psi

A no ser que alguien sepa una respuesta mejor, pero lo de irrigar como que no me convence ni me encaja en el contexto


----------



## Tampiqueña

Miguel Antonio said:


> Pues yo tengo:
> 
> _xxx drilled at M1 time, 1,000 psi drawn down._
> A falta de algo mejor lo voy a traducir así: xxx (nombre del pozo) perforado en tiempo M1, reducción de 1.000 psi
> 
> A no ser que alguien sepa una respuesta mejor, pero lo de irrigar como que no me convence ni me encaja en el contexto


 
Aquí discutieron el término drawdown y sugirieron "abatimiento de presión". También encontré un diccionario para mineros y petroleros y traducen "draw down" como "período de flujo".

Espero que alguno te pueda servir.

Un abrazo,
Beatriz


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Tampiqueña said:


> Aquí discutieron el término drawdown y sugirieron "abatimiento de presión". También encontré un diccionario para mineros y petroleros y traducen "draw down" como "período de flujo".
> 
> Espero que alguno te pueda servir.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Beatriz


¡Pues va a ser que sí! *Abatimiento* (de presión), que es lo que me encaja en contexto. Un millón de gracias otra vez


----------



## Tampiqueña

Miguel Antonio said:


> ¡Pues va a ser que sí! *Abatimiento* (de presión), que es lo que me encaja en contexto. Un millón de gracias otra vez


 
¡De nada!  Fue un placer


----------

